# Cat brings dirty laundry up from basement???



## tallboy (Feb 14, 2004)

Our 3 year old male has a habit of bringing up pieces of our dirty laundry from the basement, and drops it in the living room, or brings it all the way upstairs to our bedroom. Most of the time he does while we're sleeping, after which he will stay where he drops it, and cries for a while. There are occasions when we catch him in the act. Just minutes before this post he brought up a pair of my dirty boxers and dropped them on the floor between us and the tv. Then he just sat there. 

Does anyone else's cat do this? Just curious.

Ben and Tory


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think the laundry is your cat's "catch," and he wants you to tell him how clever he is. I saw a story on tv about a cat that stole shoes-all over the neighborhood. Since he could carry only one, he always went back for the second. The neighbors were amused. They knew where to look for their missing shoes! 

When a cat brings something to you, it is a gift. You might find a dead mouse at your feet someday. That is to make sure you don't go hungry!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Awww, the story kinda sounds cute! I know Sugar loves to find twistie ties and bring em to me sometimes from god knows where! :wink:


----------



## Littlebigcatdaddy (Jan 16, 2004)

Here's another interesting theory :roll: 

I think it's a bit of anxiety. Your dirty laundry becomes like Linus' security blanket. Your laundry holds as much of the family's scent as your bed, and it's something he can take from room to room as a "reminder" that he is a part of the social group.

How's that one?? :lol:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Is your cat siamese? And I'd trust littlebigcatdaddy's theory -- he tends to be dead on. He's good. Is there a reason your cat might feel anxious?


----------



## Sang72 (Feb 7, 2004)

My Dopey brings me my socks, doesn't matter if they are clean/dirty/folded/loose, although she does prefer the white ones. She'll bring the sock and then stand over it and meow loudly, as if to say "look at what I did", also my cats used to put their scratching post on the bed, and I'm sure that it was a joint effort, that post must have weighed better than 5 lbs.

Sang


----------



## JungleKitty (Jan 4, 2004)

I agree with Jeanie. I think that your cat thinks that it caught something lovely for you and wants to show you her hard work. Think of it as an offering!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I have a friend who had a cat who would do that. She (my friend) always got in trouble for it until her mother caught the cat in action. Sure, it's bad when my friend does it, but cute when the cat does it. :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Sang! Their scratching post? Are your kitties doing some body building on the side? Wow! What a feat! :lol:


----------

